# DUK wins 'Website of the Year' award



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2009)

Astonishing!

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...rd/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 19, 2009)

Nooooo I don't believe that.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't believe it!

Dodger


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 19, 2009)

Just because its pink- that's the only reason I can think of?!


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2009)

Im in shock


----------



## Einstein (Dec 20, 2009)

Did ANYONE vote? Were there any other contenders?

What language was the contest held in???

God knows what the loosers were like


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 21, 2009)

WHaaaaaaat?!! Surely Compare the Meerkat should have won?!


----------



## NiVZ (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello,

Amazed that their website won this award.   I've never liked their website.

Just shows the power of Facebook (a la Rage Against the Machine).  DUK put out a plea on their facebook site asking everyone to vote for them.

Seems quantity can win over quality  

NiVZ

P.S DUK can do some things right, like supporting THIS website


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> WHaaaaaaat?!! Surely Compare the Meerkat should have won?!



It was in the not-for-profit category.



NiVZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> P.S DUK can do some things right, like supporting THIS website



Very true!


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 21, 2009)

Helping one meerkat find another? Surely that's a beautiful and charitable thing?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Helping one meerkat find another? Surely that's a beautiful and charitable thing?



Silly me - I got it confused with comparethemarket.com! I bet that happens to them all the time...


----------



## Einstein (Dec 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It was in the not-for-profit category.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true!


 
Hmmm I'm unsure how much support this forum is given by DUK, at a push it's ?10 a month to host a forum such as this commercially, the real cost is the up front in the design etc.

There are plenty of free forum packages on the market which do the job as well as, if not better than the pay ones... 

So I question any assistance they claim to offer to anyone.

With their old website you could find information BECAUSE they actually published it, and kept it up to date. A poor interface and lack of information makes for a worthless web site.

Put a gloss on it and then you ask the question, can you really polish a t**d?

Really just a continued waste of the charities money. I dread to think how much their web site has cost, sure it wasn't a gift!


----------

